# Solved: Driver_irql_not_less_or_equal (l1c63x64.sys) Random blue screen on windows 8.



## Zaltan

Hi,

This is my first post so hopefully the layout is ok and i will try to be as clear as i can. 

Hopefully someone can help me with this random blue screen i have been getting. I have tried a fresh clean install of windows 8 then upgraded to 8.1 but this blue screen still seems to happen. (It can be every 5 minutes or once in the space of 5 hours)

I thought it might be a hard drive issue as i had quite an old one so i bought a new SSD but it still happens. I thought it might of been my graphics card as i had a 560 ti and it was getting pretty old so i upgraded to a 980 and that still hasn't made a difference. 

PC Spec: 
Processor - Intel® Core i5-3570 Processor 6M Cache, up to 3.80 GHz)
Motherboard - Gigabyte Z77X-D3D (LGA 1155)
Ram - Corsair 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz Vengeance Memory (2x4GB)
Graphics Card - Nvidia Geforce GTX 980
AIO Cooler - Corsair H80i GT


Blue screen message: Driver_irql_not_less_or_equal (l1c63x64.sys)

I'm not sure how to attach the crash dumps so if someone could send me a message or something with some instructions i will happily send that over.

Hopefully someone can help 

Cheers


----------



## CoolBurn

Create a new folder on your desktop, name it bsod.
Now go to the following location C:\Windows\Minidumps
Copy the last three dmp files out of the minidump folder into the bsod folder on the desktop. 
Close the bsod folder and right click on it, select Send To &#8594; Compressed (zipped) Folder 
(A new compress/zip folder will appear on your desktop)
Attach that compressed (zip) folder in your next reply.

What is the exact make and model of your power supply?


----------



## Zaltan

Hi and thanks for the reply. 

The power supply is a Corsair TX 650.

I have also attached the crash dumps you requested.


----------



## CoolBurn

Can you take a look at your motherboard in confirm the version? I believe it to be 1.0


----------



## CoolBurn

Disregard my last post.



> DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
> An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
> interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
> caused by drivers using improper addresses.
> If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
> Arguments:
> Arg1: 0000000000000000, memory referenced
> Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
> Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
> Arg4: fffff8002656bcb3, address which referenced memory
> 
> Debugging Details:
> ------------------
> READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff801fe76c138
> unable to get nt!MmNonPagedPoolStart
> unable to get nt!MmSizeOfNonPagedPoolInBytes
> 0000000000000000
> CURRENT_IRQL: 2
> FAULTING_IP:
> L1C63x64+6cb3
> fffff800`2656bcb3 488b08 mov rcx,qword ptr [rax]
> CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1
> DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
> BUGCHECK_STR: AV
> PROCESS_NAME: Skype.exe
> ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.17298 (debuggers(dbg).141024-1500) amd64fre
> TRAP_FRAME: ffffd000273fbb60 -- (.trap 0xffffd000273fbb60)
> NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
> Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
> rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=00000000000015f2
> rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
> rip=fffff8002656bcb3 rsp=ffffd000273fbcf0 rbp=ffffe0012bba9ed0
> r8=0000000000000142 r9=ffffe0012ba49000 r10=ffffe0012928ab30
> r11=ffffd000273fbd00 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
> r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
> iopl=0 nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
> L1C63x64+0x6cb3:
> fffff800`2656bcb3 488b08 mov rcx,qword ptr [rax] ds:00000000`00000000=????????????????
> Resetting default scope
> LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff801fe5657e9 to fffff801fe559ca0
> STACK_TEXT:
> ffffd000`273fba18 fffff801`fe5657e9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
> ffffd000`273fba20 fffff801`fe56403a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 ffffe001`2f1c5200 fffff801`febac7b1 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
> ffffd000`273fbb60 fffff800`2656bcb3 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffe001`2f1c52b0 ffffe001`2bb4a3c0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
> ffffd000`273fbcf0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 ffffe001`2f1c52b0 ffffe001`2bb4a3c0 ffffe001`2f1c5355 : L1C63x64+0x6cb3
> 
> STACK_COMMAND: kb
> 
> FOLLOWUP_IP:
> L1C63x64+6cb3
> fffff800`2656bcb3 488b08 mov rcx,qword ptr [rax]
> 
> SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 3
> 
> SYMBOL_NAME: L1C63x64+6cb3
> FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner
> MODULE_NAME: L1C63x64
> IMAGE_NAME: L1C63x64.sys
> DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 51e4ee9f
> FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: AV_L1C63x64+6cb3
> BUCKET_ID: AV_L1C63x64+6cb3
> ANALYSIS_SOURCE: KM
> FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:av_l1c63x64+6cb3
> FAILURE_ID_HASH: {36b11e9c-255c-7bec-5195-a48870ffcee9}
> Followup: MachineOwner
> ---------
> 3: kd> lmvm L1C63x64
> start end module name
> fffff800`26565000 fffff800`26588000 L1C63x64 T (no symbols)
> Loaded symbol image file: L1C63x64.sys
> Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\L1C63x64.sys
> Image name: L1C63x64.sys
> Timestamp: Mon Jul 15 23:56:31 2013 (51E4EE9F)
> CheckSum: 0002426B
> ImageSize: 00023000
> Translations: 0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4


So the last three dumps all point to L1C63x64 module which is part of the Atheros LAN driver. 
I would do the following:
Uninstall Bitdefender completely using the removal tool (You can reinstall this at the end)
http://www.bitdefender.com/uninstall/
If you have not already, download the Atheros LAN driver from Gigabyte and just save it on your computer. (Don't install)
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4144#driver
Go into Device Manager and under Network Adapters right click on the Atheros 8161, select uninstall, check the box next to Delete the driver software for this device click OK Restart the computer. 
After restart Windows will attempt to install the Atheros driver, if needed use the driver from Gigabyte to complete the install.
Test for the next 48 hours, post any new dumps if you get another BSOD.


----------



## Zaltan

Thanks very much for the information. 

- I have removed Bitdefender (Didn't know this was on my pc)
- Downloaded the new network driver from the link you provided
- Removed/uninstalled the network driver from the device manager and restarted using your instructions. 

After the restart i was not prompted with a message or anything asking to install the new network driver so i checked device manager again and it was back in the list. I removed it again and instead of restarting i installed the new driver and then restarted so hopefully it will still be fine. 

Will test for the next few days and see what happens!! 

Thanks again.


----------



## Zaltan

Blue screened while idling on the desktop after a few hours of online gaming. 

Blue screen with the same message by the looks of it. I will attach the new crash dump.


----------



## CoolBurn

> ffffd000`d92f79b0 fffff801`48606cb3 L1C63x64+0x6cb3
> ffffd000`d92f79b8 fffff801`4738f4d3 afwcore+0x474d3
> ffffd000`d92f79c0 00000422`00000000
> ffffd000`d92f7a58 00000000`00000000
> ffffd000`d92f7a60 fffff6fb`40000000
> ffffd000`d92f7a68 fffff680`00000000
> ffffd000`d92f7a70 ffffe001`9bee0688
> ffffd000`d92f7a78 fffff801`47380126 afwcore+0x38126
> ffffd000`d92f7a80 ffffe001`98df55b8
> ffffd000`d92f7a88 fffff801`4734c052 afwcore+0x4052
> ffffd000`d92f7a90 00000000`00000001
> ffffd000`d92f7a98 00000000`0000028f
> ffffd000`d92f7aa0 ffffe001`9b26b000
> ffffd000`d92f7aa8 00000000`00000000
> ffffd000`d92f7ab0 ffffe001`9b235e10
> ffffd000`d92f7ab8 ffffd000`20cc58e0
> ffffd000`d92f7ac0 00000000`000000ca
> ffffd000`d92f7ac8 fffff800`c4fd303a nt!KiPageFault+0x23a
> ffffd000`d92f7ad0 00000000`00000000
> ffffd000`d92f7ad8 00000000`00000001
> ffffd000`d92f7ae0 ffffe001`9db80c00
> ffffd000`d92f7ae8 fffff800`c4e177b1 hal!HalpDmaSyncMapBuffers+0x159


Uninstall BullGuard, the built in firewall is creating problems for the NIC. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/bullguard-uninstall/


----------



## Zaltan

Would you say uninstall and find a new anti virus ? I have always used bull guard so not sure what else is suppose to be good.


----------



## CoolBurn

For now just uninstall BG and let Windows Defender/firewall be the only system protection. After say 24 hours you don't have any more BSOD&#8217;s than you can reinstall BG or whatever you like. 
It&#8217;s not uncommon for an Anti-Virus/Security Suite program to become corrupt/compromised causing all kinds of trouble.


----------



## Zaltan

I think this has sorted it. I removed bullguard and have been testing on various games and nothing has happened so far. 

Thank you so much for helping me out hopefully nothing happens from now on 

Thanks again


----------

